# M-1 carbine repair



## westcobbdog (Sep 30, 2008)

I took the M-1 my Dad gave me to a gunsmith in Marietta for what looked like a cracked slide or receiver. The gunsmith is telling me its not repairable with a bad barrel and cracked slide..and I also got the feeling he did not want to bother with finding the parts used. Any ideas on finding a barrel and bolt or receiver used? The gun itself is one of millions made from WWII up to the 70's and in decent shape is worth only $175, but this has a lot of sentimental value, plus I also got a .30 carbine Ruger pistol to shoot and think the M-1 would be a fun varmit gun,too.


----------



## Clemson (Sep 30, 2008)

Get a copy of _Shotgun News_ from Books a Million or another book seller.  There is a company that advertises M1 carbine receivers in there.  Cost is likely to be around that $175 number, then you have to find a gunsmith who can fit all your parts to the new receiver.  

Clemson


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it a USGI M1 Carbine?  If so, shooter grades are worth more than $175 - probably closer to $500 or more.  Heck, even shooter grade commercial versions are going for $400+ so it'd probably worth fixing either way.

Parts seems to be easy to come by, as are 'smiths who know how to fix them.  

If it's USGI, I'd start over at the CMP discussion forums to find both parts and a 'smith.

http://www.odcmp.org/new_forum/


----------



## GAnaturalist (Sep 30, 2008)

There are many places that sell those surplus parts, search on google.

Fulton Armory also sells parts, and they do good service, and full rifles. 

GAn


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks guys..AR-the make escapes me but it is generic and was purchased from a K-Mart in the early 70's.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 30, 2008)

A good number to call is 866-686-7424. Numrich gun parts. I believe thay have everthing you want.Receiver $94. Slide $50. bolt $67.


----------



## CBH (Oct 2, 2008)

USGI .30 carbines were made for a period of about 38 months during WWII, production ceased but many of the guns were arsenal rebuilt then loaned out, and put back in service during Korea and Vietnam.

www.jouster.com is about the best .30 carbine site on the net.  You can find parts, info, values, buyers, sellers, accessories, etc. there.  Many helpful people there as well.


----------



## missionessential (Oct 2, 2008)

I can sell this setup for 350.00 everything you need!


----------



## CBH (Oct 2, 2008)

Google DGR or Dean's Gun Repair, a GI rifle restoration specialist.  He does very good work.

There is another place, "Tank's" or something similar, that did a Garand rifle for a co-worker that was just spectacular.

There is a man named Hook Boutin who lives around Bowden.  He is a retired military armorer/competitor who still builds guns.  Carbines are not his specialty, but he might have parts.


----------



## CAL (Oct 2, 2008)

west,
A suggestion,don't be in too big of a hurry.The parts will come in time from some of the suggestions you have read.I will check my ciontacts as well.I have a few people who just might have what you need.


----------

